# My Son Has COVID



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

As of today he is feeling better. His symptoms started out like a mild cold and over a couple of days worsened. He also lost his sense of taste and smell. His biggest complaint was a lot of coughing. He hasn't needed to be hospitalized, thank God but at one point had a temperature. My DIL was working to get that down and was successful. But it seems now that she's probably infected because suddenly two nights ago, her sense of taste was gone. She said my son has been doing a lot of sleeping/resting. A friend of mine who had COVID early on said that's a good thing to do. My DIL was due to get tested yesterday but her ride never came. Today she felt a bit weak, plus she has problems with her knee and has a lot of steep steps to maneuver so she thought it best to stay home.

  My son and my middle grandson visited me two days before his symptoms started. I had told him about 6 weeks ago that since he was attending music festivals (not as packed as concerts), some outdoors, that he'd have to keep his mask on when he visited. He respected that and kept his mask on the entire time he was here. My grandson did too except for while we were eating during which time we were somewhat socially distanced. So far I have not experienced any symptoms and my exposure to him was 11 days ago. I went and got COVID tested yesterday and should get my result tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Well so much for quarantining. I had to go out to get tested.

So I'm asking those of you who pray to pray for my "Babies" please. Or send up positive energy. All good vibes accepted. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva   Sending positive thoughts/energy, and hope your test is negative.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm very much hoping that your son and DIL will both improve, very soon,  and both be feeling much better before too long. And that your grandson and others in your family and their friends, will be well.
And I hope you will not get any of it, our dear friend, Diva.
It's a stress, for sure.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


Oh Marci...I'm SO sorry to read this!! I'll pray for solace for you and your family. May your mother Rest in Paradise. Thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2021)

Holding you and your family in my prayers and in my heart, Diva. May you find moments of tranquillity at this time of great worry.  God be with you and strengthen you and may your family come through this time of sickness and be well again. Amen.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


My condolences @MarciKS   Losing a parent is one of life's most difficult experiences.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

That's so difficult, @MarciKS


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Prayers offered for your family Diva.....

“_And when I fall ill, it is He (Allah) Who restores me to health_.”


----------



## officerripley (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh, Marci, so sorry, my deepest condolences. And best wishes and hopes for you and yours, Diva.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Best wishes to you and your family for good health, OED. Take care.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

@MarciKS i'm so very sorry you lost your mom!

"_Eternal rest grant unto her, O Lord,
and let Your perpetual light shine upon her.
May her soul and the souls of all the faithful departed
rest in peace._"

Amen.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2021)

Marci, the loss of a mother is terribly hard at any time. Your grief is a measure of the great love you have shared and I hope you can find solace in the lovely and loving memories of the dear woman who has been so important to you. She will never leave you. You will always carry her with you in your heart and in your mind. Peace be unto you and your family. Amen.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Sincere condolences to you MarciKS on the passing of your mom.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 8, 2021)

Praying for all of you each day.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 8, 2021)

Praying for speedy recovery..and Marci so very sorry for
your loss....


----------



## Pecos (Dec 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As of today he is feeling better. His symptoms started out like a mild cold and over a couple of days worsened. He also lost his sense of taste and smell. His biggest complaint was a lot of coughing. He hasn't needed to be hospitalized, thank God but at one point had a temperature. My DIL was working to get that down and was successful. But it seems now that she's probably infected because suddenly two nights ago, her sense of taste was gone. She said my son has been doing a lot of sleeping/resting. A friend of mine who had COVID early on said that's a good thing to do. My DIL was due to get tested yesterday but her ride never came. Today she felt a bit weak, plus she has problems with her knee and has a lot of steep steps to maneuver so she thought it best to stay home.
> 
> My son and my middle grandson visited me two days before his symptoms started. I had told him about 6 weeks ago that since he was attending music festivals (not as packed as concerts), some outdoors, that he'd have to keep his mask on when he visited. He respected that and kept his mask on the entire time he was here. My grandson did too except for while we were eating during which time we were somewhat socially distanced. So far I have not experienced any symptoms and my exposure to him was 11 days ago. I went and got COVID tested yesterday and should get my result tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Well so much for quarantining. I had to go out to get tested.
> 
> So I'm asking those of you who pray to pray for my "Babies" please. Or send up positive energy. All good vibes accepted. Thank you.


MDS
I am so very sorry. Your son is a fine man and you have our prayers.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


Marci
We are so very sorry. This is dreadful. You have our prayers. Please take care of yourself during this time of extreme stress.
Pecos


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

i hate this virus and everything it has done to all of us. Diva i hope your tests come out alright.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2021)

Thinking of you and your family @OneEyedDiva  I hope everyone improves quickly and that you don't get it.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2021)

prayers!  You bet!


----------



## Jules (Dec 8, 2021)

Sending positive thoughts for you and your family, OED. 

This is heart breaking for you, @MarciKS   Will be thinking of you on Friday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As of today he is feeling better. His symptoms started out like a mild cold and over a couple of days worsened. He also lost his sense of taste and smell. His biggest complaint was a lot of coughing. He hasn't needed to be hospitalized, thank God but at one point had a temperature. My DIL was working to get that down and was successful. But it seems now that she's probably infected because suddenly two nights ago, her sense of taste was gone. She said my son has been doing a lot of sleeping/resting. A friend of mine who had COVID early on said that's a good thing to do. My DIL was due to get tested yesterday but her ride never came. Today she felt a bit weak, plus she has problems with her knee and has a lot of steep steps to maneuver so she thought it best to stay home.
> 
> My son and my middle grandson visited me two days before his symptoms started. I had told him about 6 weeks ago that since he was attending music festivals (not as packed as concerts), some outdoors, that he'd have to keep his mask on when he visited. He respected that and kept his mask on the entire time he was here. My grandson did too except for while we were eating during which time we were somewhat socially distanced. So far I have not experienced any symptoms and my exposure to him was 11 days ago. I went and got COVID tested yesterday and should get my result tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Well so much for quarantining. I had to go out to get tested.
> 
> So I'm asking those of you who pray to pray for my "Babies" please. Or send up positive energy. All good vibes accepted. Thank you.


Sending positive thoughts your way for you and your family Diva, best of luck with the test results.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 8, 2021)

So sorry about your mom, Diva.  May she go with God.  Prayers for the kids.  Get rid of the fever and they'll be ok.  I had temps of 104.6 a couple of times and at my age was lucky to beat it.  But if they are vaccinated they should be all right.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


Marci, very sad to hear this.  Sending you warm thoughts and love.  May she rest peacefully.


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2021)

All my bests wishes and prayers to your family at this time.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 8, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Sincere condolences to you MarciKS on the passing of your mom.



^^ yes...  yes...  yes...

there's solace in knowing that our loved ones are in resting in God's embrace...


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, @MarciKS


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva, thinking of you and your family during this time.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh Marci,I am so sorry to read this. Sending  prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 8, 2021)

His symptoms started out like a mild cold and over a couple of days worsened. He also lost his sense of taste and smell. His biggest complaint was a lot of coughing. 

Well,Diva,you`ve pretty much answered my question for me. I have been sick since Saturday with these exact symptoms. I thought it was just a mild cold (even though I haven`t had a cold in 52 years) but when I was sauteing onions and garlic the other night and realized I couldn`t smell anything,I pretty much knew it had to be Covid. I will get tested tomorrow.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 8, 2021)

So much is going on here, but first of all, OED, I'm sorry to learn about your son and praying for you and your family to be safe and get through this. 

From what I experienced, ours was mild, but it was important to go get seen right away. Our doctor told us the worst can show up around days 7-9, and that's what happened to my mom who waited too long to be seen and ended up in the hospital on a respirator for 10 days. Something to think about. 

Also, Marci, so sad for your loss, and putting your mom in my prayers.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

we just need to start taking better care of ourselves and each other.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Sending healing energy and praying.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As of today he is feeling better. His symptoms started out like a mild cold and over a couple of days worsened. He also lost his sense of taste and smell. His biggest complaint was a lot of coughing. He hasn't needed to be hospitalized, thank God but at one point had a temperature. My DIL was working to get that down and was successful. But it seems now that she's probably infected because suddenly two nights ago, her sense of taste was gone. She said my son has been doing a lot of sleeping/resting. A friend of mine who had COVID early on said that's a good thing to do. My DIL was due to get tested yesterday but her ride never came. Today she felt a bit weak, plus she has problems with her knee and has a lot of steep steps to maneuver so she thought it best to stay home.
> 
> My son and my middle grandson visited me two days before his symptoms started. I had told him about 6 weeks ago that since he was attending music festivals (not as packed as concerts), some outdoors, that he'd have to keep his mask on when he visited. He respected that and kept his mask on the entire time he was here. My grandson did too except for while we were eating during which time we were somewhat socially distanced. So far I have not experienced any symptoms and my exposure to him was 11 days ago. I went and got COVID tested yesterday and should get my result tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Well so much for quarantining. I had to go out to get tested.
> 
> So I'm asking those of you who pray to pray for my "Babies" please. Or send up positive energy. All good vibes accepted. Thank you.


Sending all my best thoughts.  I just know they will be okay.  For someone who is fairly healthy, there will be a high fever and lots of congestion, but I know they will get through it!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


Marci, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please take time to grieve.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> So sorry about your mom, Diva.  May she go with God.  Prayers for the kids.  Get rid of the fever and they'll be ok.  I had temps of 104.6 a couple of times and at my age was lucky to beat it.  But if they are vaccinated they should be all right.


Lewkat..Thank you so much. I'm glad to read that you beat it. Your temp was very high for an adult! Stay blessed and well.
It was Marci who lost her mom this month. My "kids" are 54 (DIL) and 53 (Son)! But I call them "my Babies" sometimes anyway. LOL
Not all of us are vaccinated (yet). My son is a stickler for keeping his immune system boosted so we're hoping that will be enough to aid in his recovery at this point.

@dseag2   Thank you so much for your encouraging words. I really do believe as you do! Praying for a great outcome for them.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


Oh no, you must be entirely broken, to lose your precious mother like this... I can't express how sorry I am this has happened.. and to happen so fast...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2021)

My Friends: I so appreciate your prayers, positive thoughts and well wishes. Stay blessed, safe and well.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Diva...I do hope all goes well with your son and the family.... You've described exactly the symptoms my husband and I had at the beginning of 2020 when we both got C-19... before vaccinations were available..,and which was actually retrospectively diagnosed by the doctor

My husband who is normally someone who doesn't get sick with much except colds, was etremely poorly with it and in bed for 16 days solid...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Diva...I do hope all goes well with your son and the family.... You've described exactly the symptoms my husband an I had at the beginning of 2020 when we both got C-19... before vaccinations were available..,and which was actually retrospectively diagnosed by the doctor
> 
> My husband who is normally someone who doesn't get sick with much except colds, wasetremely poorly with it and in bed for 16 days solid...


HD I don't remember seeing that you had COVID! Then again, I didn't start coming here regularly until the pandemic was well under way. I'm glad the two of you survived it. I sure hope my son recuperates quickly. He really can't afford to miss too much work. But he's a trucker so he'll need to be 100%...no weakness or achy body.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> HD I don't remember seeing that you had COVID! Then again, I didn't start coming here regularly until the pandemic was well under way. I'm glad the two of you survived it. I sure hope my son recuperates quickly. He really can't afford to miss too much work. But he's a trucker so he'll need to be 100%...no weakness or achy body.


Oh yes we were so poorly with it , me for only a short time, I seem to have a robust immune system and also I wasn't mixing with people.

OTOH my o/h was going to work every day.. so he got blasted by the big stick.. and of course at the time we didn't reaally know what it was  because at that time C-19 had just started to be reported ., we thought it was a terrible flu... . 

yes it does leave one weak for a good time afterwards, some people not so much but many are left weak for many months after recovery..I hope that isn't the case with your son..


----------



## MickaC (Dec 9, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva   My prayers and positive thoughts are with you and your family members.
Hoping this terrible covid leaves you all pronto, and with your good health recovered.
Take care all.


----------



## feywon (Dec 9, 2021)

Praying for full recovery and that you dont get it.


----------



## feywon (Dec 9, 2021)

@MarciKS , Sorry to hear about your Mom. As @Warrigal  said losing one's mother is hard no matter when, or how.


----------



## Jace (Dec 9, 2021)

May the coming days be better for all!


----------



## Mike (Dec 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva, I hope that your son is better and that you
test is clear, I will certainly say a prayer and send a little
healing your way.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Dec 9, 2021)

MarciKS, I am really sorry about your Mum, I
understand what it is like, please accept my
condolences.

Mike.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

feywon said:


> @MarciKS , Sorry to hear about your Mom. As @Warrigal said losing one's mother is hard no matter when, or how.



And in addition, for most of us, it is wrenching regardless of how complex and difficult the relationship may have been.
We'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Friday, @MarciKS 

*****
Continuing to be Thinking of you, as well, @OneEyedDiva
and your son and DIL, and grandson.


----------



## feywon (Dec 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> And in addition, for most of us, it is wrenching regardless of how complex and difficult the relationship may have been.


I almost mentioned that, as my relationship withmh Mom was highly problematic, but even tho i attended the funeral and saw her laid out before her cremation, i still would think of calling her when i woke up on any holiday. 

I don't want to side track this thread tho.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope all goes well for you and yours. we weren't so lucky. folks got covid last month. mom passed away from it the 2nd of this month. her funeral is friday and i am lost in the grief.


You have my deepest sympathies for the loss of your Mom.
Our Mothers always have the most loving place in our lives and hearts.
There will never be emptiness, with her being gone physically......because.....she will forever be with with you.....in your Memories, your Heart, and your Soul.
CHERISH HER.
Take care.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva 
I'm thinking of you.  And of your son and DIL, and your grandson.


----------

